# code 00518 Throttle Position Sensor (G69)



## 2low (Oct 17, 2005)

1991 passat gl 16V stock
00518 Throttle Position Sensor (G69)
16-00 - Signal Outside Specifications 
what could cause this?

















_Modified by 2low at 6:16 PM 11-3-2005_


----------



## 2low (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: code 00518 Throttle Position Sensor (2low)*

no one wants to help?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: code 00518 Throttle Position Sensor (2low)*

5) When posting questions related to a problem you are having with a particular car, always state the exact make/model/year/engine of car you are having a problem with. Also state any modifications you have made to the car. Incomplete information will often get you no answer, or worse yet, the wrong answer.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1201719


----------



## 2low (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: code 00518 Throttle Position Sensor ([email protected])*

done 
1991 passat gl 16V stock


----------



## 2low (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: code 00518 Throttle Position Sensor (2low)*


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: code 00518 Throttle Position Sensor (2low)*

I would guess your passat is an automatic?
Maybe the TPS is bad, os the contacs need some cleaning.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: code 00518 Throttle Position Sensor (vwgtipowr)*

I am finding it impossible to get information on the OBD-1 motronic codes, either people don't want to share, or no one knows.
I ordered the volkswagen hand book to 90-95 codes book from bentley. When I get it, I'll look it up for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2low (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: code 00518 Throttle Position Sensor (vwgtipowr)*

ya shes an auto i dont know whats wrong with this


----------

